# threadcrapping wtf .....



## tom g (Jul 8, 2009)

Well today I saw it all cant believe what I read on here....anyways just my opinion.
if you have something against someone say it in private.block him or her or just be better and 
move on so much Drama.we are all grown men and deal with enough drama at work and 
home I certainly dont need to read it.I come here to pass my time and enjoy 
the site.and help anyone I can so enough already . If u dont have anything nice to say dont say it...move on and be a better person
Tom 

I thought work was bullshit.....


----------



## Y2KGT (Jul 20, 2009)

I agree with you 100%. If you see any thread crapping don't get involved yourself. Just click on the report button and one of the moderators will deal with it ASAP. But keep in mind that all mods on here have a full time job and busy lives outside of work so it could take more than 5 or 10 minutes to deal with a reported post. 
--
Thanks...Paul


----------



## kamal (Apr 21, 2009)

I was thinking the same thing earlier but then I managed to refrain from posting a response to some silly comment 

Sent from my SGH-I747M using Tapatalk


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

unfortunately it is getting out of hand and there isn't much we can do


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

As Y2KGT said - please, please use the REPORT button to report a post when you see it goes against the rules of the site. Like Y2KGT said, we all have busy lives and might not be on the board at the time a post is made, but if a post is reported, we will try to take care of it as quickly and fairly as we can.


----------



## Spicoli (Dec 11, 2012)

I've somehow missed most of the thread crapping i guess. I have participated in some sadly, but avoid the situation now. Is there a certain area that has been recieving lots of crapping? i guess the buy and sell sections


----------



## Faith04 (Dec 2, 2012)

seems that more and more threadcrapping is going on these days.... I cant say I have participated in it that I am aware of, I come to this site to read, do research and socialize in a friendly manner. not to read how rude some people can be, and it really goes against the flow and the idea behind the forum. I have to say that I am disappointed with the way people treat each other, this is a hobby that EVERYBODY is trying to enjoy, and some are ruining it for everybody else. 

Cant we all just get along and check egos and harsh opinions when we log on?


----------



## kamal (Apr 21, 2009)

Just ignore it and hopefully it goes away. 

Sent from my SGH-I747M using Tapatalk


----------



## Flexin5 (Nov 12, 2011)

if i'm taking a dump while reading this thread is that threadcrapping? 

if someone can threadACslater then that would be on another level. 

lol jk  (just trying to lighten the mood)


----------



## fesso clown (Nov 15, 2011)

Flexin5 said:


> if i'm taking a dump while reading this thread is that threadcrapping?


IF?

can we get the : poop : emoticon enabled for this site so we can really threadcrap?


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

Faith04 said:


> Cant we all just get along and check egos and harsh opinions when we log on?


last time we met you looked very mature 

to ask question like this  

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

kamal said:


> Just ignore it and hopefully it goes away.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I747M using Tapatalk


Sorry Kamal. disagree here with you

"The world is a dangerous place to be not because of the people who do evil; but because of the people who stand by and let them."
Albert Einstein.

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## kamal (Apr 21, 2009)

I know what you are saying Sig. But on the internet in a place such as this I myself ignore it and make a mental note not to allow rude or silly people come to my home even to buy something.

Sent from my SGH-I747M using Tapatalk


----------



## deeznutz (Aug 21, 2013)

fesso clown said:


> IF?
> 
> can we get the : poop : emoticon enabled for this site so we can really threadcrap?


Now that would be funny!


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

sig said:


> Sorry Kamal. disagree here with you
> 
> "The world is a dangerous place to be not because of the people who do evil; but because of the people who stand by and let them."
> Albert Einstein.


It's not easy to "police" these threads - if everyone was in a super good mood all the time and assumed everyone was just being friendly and jovial, then a lot of "threadcrapping" would merely be friends cracking jokes here and there. But it's the internet, and not everyone gets along, so inevitably a little joke starts WW3.

Again, report, report, report. If you're the OP and you don't like the post, report it. If you're not the OP, and you don't think a post is helpful, report it. If you're the poster and you're just posting for poops and giggles, don't post it.


----------

